# ST. JOHN'S WART.



## wellalrightthen (Apr 12, 2008)

Has anyone every tried St. John's Wart for DP/DR?

i have read a few articles that say that it helps A LOT!

has anyone else tried it? were the results good/bad/non-existant?

let me know!

thanks!
xo


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

Be great if it does as you do not need to have a prescription to get it.


----------



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

I was JUST reading about it, & it seems promising! I'm so tempted to go & buy some & try it out to see if it relieves my depression some. However I read a couple sites that says something about seratonin syndrome if you eat certain kinds of foods, etc blah, I guess that's a risk with any anti depressant though. I need a doctor though but I have no insurance. =( I really need to talk to somebody about these things & get my life back 100%, i'm too young (As most of us are) to be dealing with this kind of shit already, If we were 70 it'd be one thing but shit! :lol:


----------



## wellalrightthen (Apr 12, 2008)

try the Healthy NY plan through Empire insurence, they help kids who are over 18 get health insurence they need. and its not all that expensive! xo


----------



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

Thanks i'll look into that!


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

so has anyone had any experience with St. John's Wort aka Hypericum perforatum


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Was going to say, St. John's Wort and many other "natural" substances are still drugs. Do not take St. John's Wort with an antidepressant. I can't remember if it's MAOIs or SSRIs, but a friend of mine -- her mother took both simultaneously. She almost had a stroke as her blood pressure went through the roof.

Be careful of "homeopathy" -- these are DRUGS. Many drugs today are synthesized versions of plant-like compounds. For instance tamoxifen (cancer med) is made from tree bark. This is why we want to save the ocean and the rain forest. Many treatments for illness come from nature. Often drug companies observe responses and synthesize drugs from the same formula.

I heard on "Nightline" -- someone else watched it -- that kids are now abusing Kava Kava! For what I don't know.

But do NOT mix St. John's Wort with antidepressants. And check any other drug interactions.

They aren't as "harmless and natural" as they are promoted to be.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

http://www.rxlist.com (alternative remedies)

Just FYI, be careful with "herbal medicines" -- they can be dangerous if you aren't under supervision -- at minimum a homeopath who knows anything else you're taking, Rx or rec.

*St. John's Wort (Hypericum Perforatum)*

*What does St. John's Wort do?*

St. John's Wort is a medicinal herb that some people take to improve their mood and treat mild depression. St. John's Wort is also used to help relieve anxiety, and nervousness. Externally, it has been used to encourage healing of wounds, burns and contusion's. It can be taken in capsules, pills, teas, tinctures, and externally as a poultice or ointment. It is usually advisable to purchase a standardized version of one of these unless buying the raw herb.

*Should my health care professional be advised before I take St. John's Wort?*

They should be consulted first if you have any of these conditions, as St. John's Wort usage may be contraindicated: Severe Depression Currently taking an antidepressant Photosensitivity Undertaking ultraviolet or solarium treatments A tendency towards allergic reactions to other medicines, herbs, foods, dyes, or preservatives

*Are there other times my health care professional needs to be advised before I take St. John's Wort?*

They should be consulted first if you are: Pregnant or trying to get pregnant Breast-feeding Planning to administer the herb to a child.

*What else do I need to know before I use St. John's Wort?

Avoid alcohol consumption. It has been suggested that foods or substances that contain tyramine (present in some foods s.c. as wine, yogurt, cheese, ripe bananas, yeast, meat extracts, smoked or pickled meats) should be avoided. Should not be used for children under the age of 2 years old as there is no clinical data available. Solutions of St. John's Wort may stain clothing and skin* -- So yes DO NOT TAKE THIS WITH AN MAOI INHIBITOR, YOUR BLOOD PRESSURE WILL GO DANGEROUSLY HIGH.

*How should I take this herb?*

Take St. John's Wort capsules or tablets by mouth. Swallow the capsules with a large drink of water. For the best bioavailability and if you have a sensitive stomach, it is often recommended that you take St, John's Wort as a tincture, infusion, or tea. You can take St. John's Wort with or without food. Externally, St. John's Wort can be applied as a poultice, ointment, lotion, or tincture.

*What should the dosage be?*

It is usually recommended that the daily dosage for an adult should be an extract standardized to contain 0.3 percent hypericin @ 300mg 3x a day; 2-4grams of herb or 0.2-1mg of total hypericin in other forms of herbapplication; or for a tea, 2 teaspoons herb in 1 cup boiling water - steeped 10 minutes and drunk3x daily . Externally: Apply salve, poultice, oil, or ointment 1-2 x a day or as needed.

*What other medicines may interact with St. John's Wort?

May interact with other prescription anti-depressants May interact with narcotics.*

*What side effects might I notice from taking St. John's Wort?

Side effects from correctly administered usage are thought to be rare. If you experience any of these side effects, stop usage immediately and report them to your health care professional. photosensitivity or photoallergy (rare) Acute neuropathy (rare) Side effects that usually do not require medical attention (stop usage and report it to your health care professional if they are continuing or bothersome): Dizziness Gastrointestinal irritation Nausea Tiredness Restlessness Headaches*

*What do I need to watch out for with St. John's Wort?

It can take several weeks before you feel the effects of St. John's Wort. If you get suicidal thoughts, call a health care professional at once. If you get drowsy or dizzy do not drive, use machinery, or do anything that needs mental alertness. Do not stand or sit up quickly, especially with advanced age. This reduces the risk of dizzy or fainting spells. Alcohol can make you more drowsy and dizzy. Avoid alcoholic drinks.*

*What do I need to be careful of when purchasing St. John's Wort?*

Read labels carefully before purchasing . There have been reported cases of herbal products being sold that did not contain any of the active ingredients (bioconstituents) that give St. John's Wort it's therapeutic value.. Buying a standardized product when purchasing tinctures, capsule, or tablets may reduce the possibility of this occurrence. Look also for products that are clearly labeled with the ingredients contained and amounts.

*Where can I keep my herbal product?*

Keep out of the reach of children in a container that small children cannot open. Store at room temperature between 15 and 30?C (59 and 86?F). The raw herb, tinctures or infusions should be stored in airtight, dry, and light resistant containers. If there is an expiration date listed on the herbal product, throw away the unused portion after the expiration date. Raw herbs, tinctures, ointments, etc all have varying life spans. Generally, an herbal product will have the longest life span when it has been extracted in alcohol.

Can you tell me a little more about St. John's Wort?

It is a perennial, hardy plant that grows 1-3 feet tall, and has bright yellow flowers. Crushing the flowers will produce a deep purple dye Historically, St. John's Wort usage dates as far back as the Roman period in Europe. Today in the United States its popularity as a therapeutic herb is on the rise. Numerous studies have been conducted which demonstrate its efficacy in treating mild depression, anxiety, and nervous tension. It is an herb that has gained the respect of the medical community through its repeated significant performance in clinical trials . The data collected and reviewed from these studies showed Hypericum extracts to be "significantly superior to a placebo" and "similarly effective as standard antidepressants."

*What are the actions that have been associated with the herb?

It is not clear how Hypericum Perforatum works in its ability to treat some kinds of depression but there are several theories that are being investigated. One theory is that Hypericum Perforatum inhibits a neurotransmitter called monoamine oxidase (MAO) and catechol methyl-transferase (COMT). Another is that it may raise the levels of a neurotransmitter called serotonin. Still another theory suggests that Hypericum lowers levels of the stress hormone cortisol or affects GABA receptors in the brain. Along with the debate on its action is also the question of which constituent is responsible. Hypericin, pseudohypericin, amentoflavone, xanthones, and hyperforin are all being investigated as the possible active ingredient or combination of ingredients.*

Copyright 1999 RxList


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

So has ST. Johns Wart had any success for people with DP?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Tanith said:


> So has ST. Johns Wart had any success for people with DP?


There is no specific drug for DP/DR. St. John's Wort seems to ease anxiety and depression, and DP/DR can be secondary to both. It seems that treating and anxiety disorder can relieve DP/DR. My sense is that in general it is related to anxiety. I may be totally wrong, but I see that in a lot of people.

Also, rec drugs can simulate DP/DR states -- ketamine and salvia to name two. Some people who take these find the dissociation pleasant and for others it is horrific. We're all unique. My DP/DR are anxiety induced. Everyone else on the board is unique, and treatment is unique to each person.

There are some people who have had some positive reactions, I think? You'd have to search the Board for posts from others.

Meds that seem to help that have been researched: Lamictal/lamotrigine + SSRI, and Klonopin/clonazepam (on its own or in combo with something like an SSRI). Also I know of one success story w/Neurontin and I imagine there are more.

I can't speak for alternative rememdies.

At some point this will probably be moved to the Alternative Remedies section.

Best,
D


----------



## B_J (Jun 25, 2007)

My exprience with SJW : usefull for depression but not really for anxiety. 
Absolutely no side effects for me (2*300mg a day)


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

sorry... :lol:



Dreamer* said:


> I heard on "Nightline" -- someone else watched it -- that kids are now abusing Kava Kava! For what I don't know.


polly cos it feels good....???


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

I will probably give ST. JOHN'S WART a shot at some point since I am not taking any other medication and you don't need a prescription for ST. JOHN'S WART.


----------



## hope_29 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi, 
I've been having strong dp/dr since using St.John's Wart with antidepressant + benzo  .It happened in Sept.of 2006. I ended up in ER with 160/110 bp, and very very bad dp/dr.  In Sept.of 2006 I stopped every pills.
So I've been suffering from dp/dr for more than 2 years.

Is there anybody here who also have dp/dr from St.John's Wart?
I'm thinking will it ever go away? I have no life. I'm at home all the time with dp/dr,depression,sweating,fever,weakness,memory-cognitive problem,loss of feelings. Also, all my body is numb from head to feet.


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

hope_29
Sounds like your problem was that you combined St.John's Wart with antidepressant in the way that Dreamer- not hard to see how such an experience could increase DP- you would probably be ok to take either of them on their own again- or some other substance...


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

SJW was no magic cure for me. I think it helped with mood and took it for years, but when I stopped nothing got worse.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

hope_29 said:


> Hi,
> I've been having strong dp/dr since using St.John's Wart with antidepressant + benzo  .It happened in Sept.of 2006. I ended up in ER with 160/110 bp, and very very bad dp/dr.  In Sept.of 2006 I stopped every pills.
> So I've been suffering from dp/dr for more than 2 years.
> 
> ...


*St.J is found to strongly reduce the effect of other types of medication and can be life threatening if combined with certain drugs (drugs you are dependent on). I'd recommend you only use this if you are NOT on any other meds.*


----------



## IbizaParadise (Apr 7, 2009)

well i purchased some St.John's Wort Herb from this herbal store and im supposed to boil and drink it like tea..i drank it once and i got a panic attack..i have no idea why but i guess i was worried about side effects or something and that made my anxiety worse..i have no clue but didnt work out for me..on the other hand i got some Valerian Root Tea which made me sleepy and more relaxed but messed up my stomach so had to stop that too..i guess herbals just dont work for me


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Camomile tea is relaxing to some degree.


----------



## IbizaParadise (Apr 7, 2009)

york said:


> Camomile tea is relaxing to some degree.


yea i heard about it..have you tried it?


----------



## soulallnighter (Jan 14, 2011)

To be honest this post seems slightly melodramatic about the whole st johns wart and herbal drugs approach. Im sure there are certain risks and iv'e also heard it should not be used with other anti depressants but i find it hard to believe it is so dangerous.

But that just my oppinion. My experience is that i have been taking St Johns Wat in combination with ginko biloba on and off for months and it certaintly hasnt had any negative affects. Also I think it really has had some positive affects, nothing dramatic which is what you would expect of a herbal product but definately positive


----------

